# 2009 Peugeot Boxer



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

12 months ago it would rarely start from cold. It was repaired under warranty, injector management they said. It has run well for 8000 miles and always started easily.
Now the same symptoms in the same month.
It either won't start or fires once or starts and runs briefly before dying as if no fuel supply. When it dies there's a cloud of white smoke which condenses on the chippings and does not smell like diesel.
It's only driven once a month but started and run to running temp. weekly.
I have started it and it has run well after; adding 2galls of fuel, using the starter in gear to jerk the van and rocking the van vigorously.
Does this sound like water in the fuel tank?
If so what's the best solution?
I'd be delighted to have some advice.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

I have exactly the same symptoms with my 2009 Peugeot. When I do manage to get it started it runs perfectly and re-starts readily whilst it is still warm although the emission control warning light remains on until all the unburnt fuel gets burned out of the cat. Initially I suspected it was a blocked fuel tank vent as there's quite a hiss of air when I remove the filler cap. But removing the cap before starting makes no difference so that's not the cause.

It's due for a service soon so will get it sorted at the same time.


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*poor starting*

Sounds as if it might be the immobilizer giving the trouble, had a similar problm, just wont start when hot or cold, then it would and fine for a while, if its water look at the fuel filter drain knob if water does come out when slackened off then you will know that it could be from your tank or just condensation


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

The immobiliser did cross my mind so I've just been out to the van and it readily started with both keys. Mind you, I used the van a few days ago and it usually needs a week or more without being started before it becomes difficult to start.


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

I omitted to mention that when I too remove the filler cap after cranking the engine there is a loud sucking of air.

I've read that water in fuel problems are worst when the temperature drops and vehicle use declines.

If I can start it I'll take for a new fuel filter.

It went to my local Peugeot Dealer for repair under warranty last time and they told me not to bring it back after three goes at fixing it. Said they couldn't afford to spend more time on it. Don't want to back there with the same problem! Don't think I'll buy another Peugeot either. It was eventually fixed by a dealer in Cheshire.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

All that range of vehicles suck in air when you take the filler cap off, your cloud of white smoke is unburnt diesel, when you crank it without it starting when it does start all that unburnt fuel that went in when you were cranking is spewed straight out of the exhaust.


----------



## cyfareddol (Nov 6, 2011)

sideways said:


> All that range of vehicles suck in air when you take the filler cap off, your cloud of white smoke is unburnt diesel, when you crank it without it starting when it does start all that unburnt fuel that went in when you were cranking is spewed straight out of the exhaust.


Negative pressure in the fuel tank is part of the emissions control system but I don't think it should be noticeable.
I have never noticed the sucking sound when I've refuelled, only after I've been cranking trying to start. I suspect the pressure regulating valve only works when the engine is running. 
An Peugeot mechanic told me the fuel tank is plastic and could collapse.
If it was unburnt diesel on my drive I'd be able to smell it and it would take a long time to disappear. There's a wet patch which has no smell and evaporates after a while.

Started first time today after a really good shake! 
Unfortunately this doesn't prove anything.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi i didnt mean it comes out as liquid diesel its been vaporised and heated to a degree by the extremly high compression and is emited as white smoke,Black smoke =burnt excess fuel, white smoke=unburnt excess fuel, blue smoke = burnt oil, steam which can be confused with white smoke but smells different=water, dont panic its not water in your case as inorder for it to emit water and not start it wouldnt start and run ok (eventually).
Both vans i had and current camper all suck air when removing filler cap.


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

It could be a faulty injector or pressure rail sensor, no fuel will be injected if the required fuel rail pressure is not reached, I would suggest a fuel leak off test.

Dave.


----------

